# what are these tests for?



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi everyone!I was diagnosed with IBS for the first doctor I saw, in september last year. She thought I didn't need further testing because for her it was obvious that I had IBS. In the other hand, in the hospital I've been treated for my lupus, wich is now in remission, I was refered in december to the gastro, he also thought it was IBS, but he ordered me some tests. One of them was d-xylose. Until february I got the results and they turned out to be low, wich may indicate some degree of malabsorption, and then, i was sent to a sencond gastroenterologist and he ordered further testing, I think it was because of the abnormal d-xylose results. He also was concerned about my weight loss. I mean, I haven't lost that much weight, but for a person whose height is 4.8 ft, 13 pounds is a lot. I lost that weight in just 2 weeks in september, and I've just been able to regain half of it.So I write this post in order to ask if somebody knows what are the tests he orderedÂ´. The tests are:1. Seric albumin2. Seric electrolytes3. Seric folic acid4. Seric iron and iron captation5. Total carotenoids6. Triglycerids7. Vitamin B12Besides, he ordered 2 different antibody tests wich are for celiac disease. Also, I have to go to a barium small bowel transit. I suppose that most of the above testing is aimed to find out if I'm not absorbing vitamins, proteins, etc. I already had to repeat one of the (the carotenoids one), because it came out with low results. So the doctors sent me home with these beta-carotene capsules, and ordered me to take 1 per day, and repeat the test 5 days later. But the thing is that I don't think that the caps will make a difference, as I do eat carotenes in my diet: lot of red, orange and yellow fruits, so I don't think the low count is due to poor intake.Well, that's the story. I would really appreciate if somebody could say to me what are these tests for and what does it mean to have low d-xylose and low carotenoids. And, of course, if you think I have something to worry about.CheersT.


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

I've not heard of the d-xylose or the carotenoids tests. Have you tried researching these on the web? I'm certain you will find information on them. Has your doctor mentioned what he may be looking for? Mal-absorbtion would be a problem in Celiacs and/or Crohn's. I was diagnosed with Celiacs a couple of years ago with a blood test. My symptoms were completely reversed within a month after going on a gluten-free diet. I developed UC more recently but that's unrelated to Celiacs.


----------



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanx, heyheyhalladay. I've already researched on the web, but I havenÂ´t found the information about the seric carotenoids, folic acid or electrolytes. What I'm worried about is that my doctor is thinking that something more serious than ibs is happening to me. Maybe I'm just freaking out over nothing.Thanx again for your comments.Cheers T.


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

It sounds like you need to have a discussion with your doctor. Keep after him. You have every right to know what he's testing for. If you're not happy with the doctor, don't hesitate to find another. Not all GIs are up on IBDs believe it or not!! You may have something more serious than IBS but still no reason to freak out. There are lots of good treatments out there for what ails us.


----------

